# Complete Your Style Western or English



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

I make Horse style jewelry. You can complete your western or English style with a great pendant or earrings from my site. Just take a look at the art work and craftsmanship of these items 








Horseshoe Pendant
Riding Helmet Earrings







​


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool! Nice stuff! My hubby is a goldsmith/silversmith, so I'm interested in this sort of thing. Did you go to school for it?


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

No I am a self taught artist. I love doing it. I am a hairstylist for my real job. Wish I could do this full time. Waiting for my sales to get steady so I can close my shop. 

Would love to see his stuff.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll post some pics when baby goes for his nap!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's a few shots of some stuff he's done - they are pretty outdated though! We need to take pics of some more recent stuff.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow. It is beautiful. I want to learn how to do that inlay design. I am about ready to go take classes but I just don't know when I would have time. I would rather learn from someone who does it. I hate all the theory that schools have you take. 
Out dated or not it is really nice.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

He's more or less self taught with the engraving. He went to school for 4 years for goldsmithing and gemology, but fell in love with engraving. He bought the equipment and just went at it. He eventually apprenticed with a geaermaker, and now he does buckles, bits and spurs. We want to make our business more about the engraving than the fine jewellery, but for now it pays the bills!
You seem to have a lot of talent for it - so go for it!


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you for the encouragement it is always nice to hear that I am talented,from someone who isn't family. I think that engraving is so cool. I work with metal clay a lot. I can do just about anything with it. I would love to learn how to do the patterns he uses.
It is hard to find someone in Pa who does anything like that. I know it is better to learn from someone else rather than go to school for it. His stuff is beautiful. I would love to see the bits and spurs. Where does he sell them?
Hugs L.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

We have a store in the town where we live. He does custom jewellery - mostly engagement rings etc., repair and custom pieces. He does buckles, bits and spurs to order. Two of the pics are of my spurs - the pics are just the shank and part of the rowel. He has a portfolio somewhere, I'll look for it. I'll also try and find some links for you to engraving equipment sites. GRS does courses I believe in Kentucky. Hubby does them at a college in Toronto. There are some great books, too that he found very helpfull. I'll get the names.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

I would be very grateful for that. He does beautiful work. He is so talented. I am glad he is busy doing that. My sweety makes wooden spoons that are beautiful. we are hoping to have our talent pay the bills at some point. Just getting started really. We do have a huge show coming up at the end of the month. We should do well there.
Here are some of his pictures

.















We love creating.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

New listing and a big sale coming in november. Please check out my new western creations that I made. See signature for details.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for visiting my Site yesterday. What a great surprise to have visitors look at my new listing. There are more to come so keep checking back.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone else have a craft they do. I would love to see them.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

I've prepared for my Christmas bananza but still waiting for an order. Why living on the east cost makes everything come slower I don't know. Doing a craft is great it gives me relaxing time but I find it is a lot of work when you are doing it to sell. I really don't mind just wish I could quit my day job. Ha Ha.

My other craft is just getting started. I will be making cosmetics for my salon. Can't wait to get that launched. I hope it will bring in enough money to finally build my house.


----------

